# VSA vs LOR



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi all,

I am wanting to do a major overhaul of my display next year and I've been trying to decide if I am using the right tools. So I am looking for advice from the masses...should I use continue using VSA or should I switch to Light-o-rama? I really want to add more choreographed lights to my display and I would also like to have one main "show" that controls everything in my yard: two 3-axis skulls, my joketellers (a pumpkin using a lightning machine and a skull using a scary-terry controller), and anything else I can control. 

My 3-axis skulls are currently controlled via VSA. Next year I am planning on adding at least 1 more 3-axis skull and probably several jaw only heads. My VSA is currently 3.0, so an upgrade will be happening if I stay with VSA. I am currently using a Prop-2 as the servo controller board...OVERKILL! I will probably switch to a SSC32 board instead.

Now that LOR supports servos, I am pondering them because they seem to make things easier with lights. But I would have to reprogram my routines.

So, here are my specific questions:

1. What relay controllers are being used with VSA? Does each realy take up a spot on an SSC32 board?

2. Has anyone tried servo control on the LOR? Easy?

3. Has anyone actually used both VSA and LOR? Which do you like better?

At this point, I am leaning towards staying with VSA, especially if I can get the relays working easily.

I know this is a very board, general question. But I am interested in everyone thoughts.

Thanks in advance!

- HW


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

isn't Lor Data's evil brother??


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> isn't Lor Data's evil brother??


It's always hard to tell which is which..._Doctor_ Noonien Soong made them look the same.....

A Kit74 relay board will run off a parallel port (or good parallel adapter) with VSA giving you 8 ports. No need to tie into the SSC32 at all. You could also go DMX with a Host adapter and use several DMX type relay boards on VSA.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I have no real experience with LOR, but the impression I get from reading the posts in the Christmas forums is that the Servo Dog controller and 3-axis skulls are a real pain in LOR. Hopefully someone with some real experience with both VSA and LOR will chime in here soon.


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

I use VSA, this year I wanted spot lights to come on when an individual skull was talking a weaker spot on them at all times. I used a Prop2 to control the lights and the trigger for the VSA. I had to program the times for each spot, it was a little more programming, however it worked pretty good.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd say it kinda depends on what direction you want to take your display. If you're going for more of a light show & not planning on a bunch of animatronics, LOR's light show design interface is probably easier to use. VSA is targeted more at servo control, & IMHO is pretty easy to set up & use that way.
I haven't used LOR since before it was able to control servos, so I don't have any experience there. But like Homey said, a Kit74 works well with VSA. I've used them quite a bit, & have had no trouble controlling lights. If you need more than 8 relays, you could use something like a battle switch (kinda pricey, but they work well.) VSA can also interface with DMX devices, which makes lighting pretty simple.


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments!

I am definitely wanting to stay more towards animatronics...I just want to add some lighting. Sounds like I need to brush up on DMX and look into the Kit 74.

Any DMX recommendations?

Keep the comments coming! Good thing I have a lot of time...yeah, right!


----------



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

Its funny. I'm trying to figure this out myself. This year, I had a 32 channels light show from LOR and it was awesome. However, I want to add some 3 axis skulls next year and sync the skulls with the music. I have sent an email to Dan at LOR to see if this is possible and will keep everyone posted. Even if the Servo Dog is a bit more difficult to use that VSA, I'd be willing to deal with that it it meant I could run everything on the same controller system.


----------



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh, and Haunted Wolf...once you have a few channels controlled by lights you'll want 100 more. I thought 32 channels would be enough this year but . . . once I got the hang of sequencing, I realized 32 channels was NOT enough. Its a sick hobby.

Here's a poor quality video of my display this year. Everything was controlled with LOR.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Marsh28, awesome job, that house looks alive....and haunted as heck. Nice work.


----------



## danolan (Nov 30, 2011)

My company sells software that handles lighting and animatronics very well. I'm very new in the forum and am really here to learn and contribute, not sell But your post is screaming for it. Look at VenueMagic.


----------

